
Using Go as a scripting language in Linux - zeveb
https://blog.cloudflare.com/using-go-as-a-scripting-language-in-linux/
======
wahern
The second bullet point in favor of using Go is "easy non-privileged package
management out of the box", which "is especially useful in large corporate
environments."

But because `go run` won't elide the shebang line, half the article is a howto
for adding a new binfmt to your kernel. Which requires privileges and in a
large corporate environment pretty much the last thing you'd ever be allowed
or even want to do.

TL;DR: Go actually doesn't work well as a scripting language. Someone should
just ask the Go authors to add support for the shebang line. Lua doesn't use
'#' as a comment delimiter, either, but _does_ recognize and ignore the
shebang line as a special case.

